# Intel Raid1 - Raidüberprüfung nach jedem System-Reset



## djnelly (6. August 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe einen straffen Rechner mit Intel Raid 1. Auf diesem läuft Windows Small Business Server 2011.
Wenn sich der Server mal aufhängt, habe ich keine andere Chance, als Reset zu drücken. Leider macht das System danach sofort eine RAID 1 Prüfung. Dadurch fährt der Rechner stundenlang hoch und startet nicht alle Dienste.

Mit dem Intel Matrix Storage Manager sehe ich den Prozentbalken der Prüfung und kann diese auch dort abbrechen. Allerdings komme ich erst an das Tool, wenn der Server gefühlte 2 Stunden hochgefahren ist.

Aber warum ist das so? Wie soll ich sonst einen Server reseten, wenn er hängt, ohne sofort eine RAID-Prüfung auszulösen?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (6. August 2013)

Hi,

hast du deine BBU an dem Controller dran? Dann sollte die RAID Prüfung nicht kommen.
Die Prüfung kommt, weil der Controller kurz vom Strom getrennt ist (während dem Reset, kurz vor dem POST Check vom BIOS). Somit geht der Inhalt des Caches flöten und das RAID ist nicht mehr konsistent.

Grüße,
BK


----------



## djnelly (6. August 2013)

Hey,

am Server ist eine APC UPS dran. Das funktioniert auch alles soweit ganz gut. Die Prüfung kommt bei mir immer, wenn ich den Server mal reseten muss. Eine Möglichkeit, die Prüfung abzubrechen, ohne das lange Warten aufs hochfahren und stoppen mit der Software gibt es nicht?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (6. August 2013)

Hi,

eine UPS bringt in dem Fall nichts, hier geht es um den Controller selber. Weiß nicht, wie es bei Intel ausschaut, aber Abbrechen kann man den Check normal schon. Sollte man aber nicht tun. Was machst du, wenn bei deinem Inkosistenten, nach 10 - 20 Restarts, gebeutelten RAID eine Platte ausfällt? Dann hast du trotz RAID einen Datenverlust.

Also, wie gesagt, an den Controller eine Batterie ran und gut ist.

Gruß,
BK


----------

